

Where the fuck is this - albertzeyer
http://wherethefuckisthis.com/wtf_main/

======
lpolovets
Domain names with curse words in them are a big turn off for me. I'm not going
to share this on Facebook, forward this to my friends, etc... even though it's
a pretty cool idea.

Other than the domain name, it seems like there's an incentive to post if you
want a place identified, but little incentive to identify places. Something
like badges ("world traveler", "Canada expert", etc.) or a wall-of-fame could
be good incentives.

~~~
18pfsmt
Being offended by words deemed arbitrarily offensive by society doesn't seem
logical to me. I realize that within professional circles this might be an
issue, but I can't find a reason within personal circles unless we are talking
about when interacting with children. I apologize, but your comment comes off
as quite prudish, and I think getting hung up on a name is shortsighted.

~~~
xiaoma
From a logical standpoint it still doesn't make any sense. Do the pictures
have anything to do with fucking? No, they don't. Is there anything
particularly curse-worthy or even startling about them? Nope. They're a bunch
of random boring places.

Putting "fuck" in the domain name adds nothing and it makes me less likely to
share links with some people who's sensibilities matter to me. My grandmother
is one such person. She's one of the few people I'm close to that would really
appreciate the functionality of this site, but it's just not the kind of
domain name she'd be comfortable going to.

~~~
18pfsmt
I understand your issue with sharing such a link with your grandmother, and
that would have been an issue for me as well (if I had a living grandmother).
I respect my grandmother and I would always honor her values because of her
accomplishments (esp. b/c I directly benefited from them), but I don't agree
with many of the beliefs she held that caused her to take issue with 'curse'
words.

~~~
18pfsmt
I'm hoping someone will help me out and correct my logic because that would be
most helpful.

~~~
18pfsmt
Hammock: So, if my logic is socially naive, that makes it incorrect?

~~~
invalidOrTaken
Of course not. But are you seriously going to make "people should not be
offended by curse words" a principle for which you're willing to sacrifice
customers? There are ideals more deserving of your time, I think.

It's not that you're wrong, it's that being right wins you no prizes here.

------
infinity
It would be a very good idea to specify the width and height attributes of the
image elements in the markup of the overview pages. All the cropped images
have the same dimensions, but width and height have not been set. Some
pictures take a lot of time to load right now or are unavailable. The browser
does not know the size of the image in advance, so the layout looks somewhat
broken and keeps moving when new pictures are finally downloaded. Maybe there
are many visitors on this site at the moment, I have seen some "Service is
unavailable" errors.

------
apu
One of the recent "hot" topics in computer vision is solving this problem
automatically. It was started, I think, by the IM2GPS [1] paper, and has since
been taken up by many different groups.

As you might imagine, it's a very challenging problem, and at very best people
seem to be getting around 30% accuracy, on easier-than-normal datasets.

[1] <http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/im2gps/>

~~~
albertzeyer
Automatization was the first thing I thought about when I saw this site.

Good to have some reference about some research about exactly this topic.

I also thought about <http://images.google.com/> (where you can also search
_by_ image now). Some people told in some of the comments that they had
success by just using that.

------
psb
Interesting expansion of the "view from your window" series that Andrew
Sullivan does. I think it would be cool to see where previous users have
guessed on a google map.

~~~
spot
yea they should have given credit, it's pretty much a knockoff.

------
aw3c2
I have a hard time understanding its purpose. I am guessing that it is meant
for people to upload pictures for which they want to find out the location?

~~~
tingletech
yes, that is basically what their FAQ says
<http://wherethefuckisthis.com/wtf_main/faq>

------
minikomi
I thought it would be crowd sourced suggestions for when you lose your keys...

45% found them on top of their toilet

20% under the bed etc.

------
joekarma
I might as well point out that whether because of "fuck" or in spite of it,
this website has made it to the front page.

I'd wager the commenters lobbing posts at this page in defense of their dainty
sensibilities are representatives of the vocal minority. Also, they are
probably advocates of profanity filters and, given free reign in a community,
will murder natural discourse.

------
HN_Addict
The copyright notice blocks the links to the rest of the site for me (Latest
Chrome, Mac 10.6): <http://i.imgur.com/XU41V.png> I'm surprised no one else
reported this, so it might be a trickier bug.

------
pavel_lishin
What does it take to change a status?
<http://wherethefuckisthis.com/wtf_main/view/687/> has apparently been
identified, but it's still listed as "Not yet located".

~~~
tingletech
It takes for them to manually verify that it has been located

"We check every comment and do research on the suggested places. If your
suggestion or pin is correct we'll mark the spot as located! Remember: We are
a small team, it could take some time to check all your comments and pins.
Please be patient :)" <http://wherethefuckisthis.com/wtf_main/faq>

------
athst
Really cool - for some reason attaching geolocation to abstract pictures make
them seem so much more real and interesting. Seems to be cracking a little
under HN traffic?

~~~
infinity
But not having some form of geolocation can also add some mystery to a
picture, making it more interesting in another way. But I like the idea to ask
people via the internet where a certain photo was made. I have sometimes
wondered where some interesting looking location, that I have seen on a photo,
can be found. One problem with an internet community based solution could be
copyright, if people are allowed to submit arbitrary scans of copyrighted
material for identification.

Some pages were unavailable for me, server timeout error.

~~~
18pfsmt
I've had quite a good time browsing Google Maps with the photo layer turned
on, while looking at remote places with which I am familiar (mostly the
Colorado River and Rio Grande, but also Caribbean islands). But it would be
nice to be able to pull in more 3rd party data like these photos within the
maps interface.

------
liedra
This looks absolutely terrible in Firefox on Bodhi (Ubuntu) Linux. I like the
concept though!

------
Mz
I have to agree with the criticisms of the gratuitous swearing. I swear like a
sailor in person (and keep trying to tell my foul-mouthed younger son to get a
better roll model than me) but I try hard most of the time to keep my online
stuff "PG 13-ish". In my mind, the F word doesn't meet that standard.

------
bb1990
hey guys, they just launched where-is-this.com

------
slowcpu
The domain name is more appropriate for a pornographic site than for a serious
application.

------
melvinng
lol, how ironic: "Service is unavailable"

WherethefuckisthisWEBSITE?

